# Beaver trapping Pics.



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Please post any pics. of your beaver.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Trapping God said:


> Please post any pics. of your beaver.


 A little over 60 pounds


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll try to post some for you tomorrow.


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's the pics i promised.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow that is a huge beaver.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey thanks man those are some big beaver what kind of sets do you use to catch them though. I am a castor mound kind of guy. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

snares at climbouts, thats the only way I've caught them.


----------

